
€2k bounty for deciphering 230 year old rock inscription - eps
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48212442
======
cloud_thrasher
If it only dates back 230 years, it's not ancient Breton or anything
"ancient". 230 years would put it in the 17th or 18th century.

